# CPU und Mainboard



## Olli-Web (11. März 2004)

Hallo,
auf welche Daten muss ich achten, damit ein Mainboard und ein CPU auch sicher "Kompatibel" sind, d.h. das es zu keinen Problemen kommt?
Gruß
Olli


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Olli-Web _
> *Hallo,
> auf welche Daten muss ich achten, damit ein Mainboard und ein CPU auch sicher "Kompatibel" sind, d.h. das es zu keinen Problemen kommt?
> Gruß
> Olli *



wenn du einen Computerladen kennst dem du vertrauen kannst,
wird die Beratung ok sein.

PS. solltest du im Netz kaufen wollen, dann google mal nach
Testberichten.  
Es gibt unendlich viele Varianten.


----------

